# Dealing with inconsistent tile sizes?



## daxsmith (May 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm installing 8 x 8 tumbled travertine tile in a shower. 

I've been watching the vertical grout lines to keep them in-line and plumb but I'm having problems with some tiles being wider than others. 

Since the travertine has both square and rounded corners I've found I can trim a little off the wide tile and it still looks good and isn't noticeable. 

But I keep thinking if I trim some off a tile I may have to trim some off the tile that sits directly on top of that one, and so on....

I tried narrowing up some of the grout lines between tiles leading up to the wider tile but I couldn't get enough by doing that. Ended up having to trim the wide tiles.

What is the recommended way of dealing with tiles like that? Is it common to trim them to keep the grout lines running plumb?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

What's your joint size? What's the tile size and how much are they off?

Normally, I'd just use a wedge spacer to even things out. If they're way off then maybe you can sort through them and use the ones that are most off-size for cut tiles.

PS- are these from HD or Lowes?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

daxsmith said:


> ....
> What is the recommended way of dealing with tiles like that?...


Wide and/or non-uniform grout lines. If you want uniform tile size, and uniform narrow grout lines, pay for rectified tiles.

Alternatively, buy lots of extra tile, and use the ones that are too far out of standard size, for cuts, edges, etc.

A tumbled tile is usually part of a more rustic look, and wider grout lines should be OK. How wide are your joints?


----------



## daxsmith (May 17, 2015)

I'm doing 1/8" grout lines. Had I known I'd run into some problems with the tile sizes I would have gone wider to give me some room for adjustment.

Tile sizes are 8 x 8. They are not box store tiles. I bought them from a local shop that only sells tiles.

I found one tile probably 3/16 to 1/4" wider than the others. I ended up trimming it to size and it actually looked fine. The travertine has tiles that have square corners and others that are rounded so a cut edge doesn't stand out as it looks like just another tile with a square corner.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

A bit abstract .... and not production tile setting

Run an exacting grid that the average tile size fits in, with desired joint size. 

Cull out or cut the oversize pcs.

When setting individual tiles they get centered in a grid square. Joints will vary but over a series of tiles they appear to straighten. The larger the jiont the less variation shows. 1/8" >average< jionts have a rustic look, yet will still have a uniform-geometric look. 

It's an art setting natural stone/tiles.
:laughing: Hell with a lot of tile's dimensional stability plus spacers ...:wallbash:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> ...
> 
> Run an exacting grid that the average tile size fits in, with desired joint size.
> 
> ...


Good advice.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've dealt with this by using a random pattern. 

Let's say you are doing a 14' wide room or 8' long wall. You sort out the tile and use 14' or 8' of the same size for one row. This will solve your problem in both dimensions. You just have to make sure you have 14' or 8' of the same size.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

*Dealing With Inconsistent Tile Sizes?*

Grid measurements all day. Three tile wide maybe, balance the three in between.

I wouldn't put travertine in a shower, I always recommend against it for maintenance reasons.


----------

